# T-Mac calls Weis "Sissybrod" In SLAM



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

http://slamonline.com/magazine/features/Tmac83/

Among some of the more interesting quotes:



> “Make no mistake, they wanted me to go. That’s why I never felt like I was the franchise player. For them to come out and say I wanted to leave, come on! They wanted me to go!” McGrady screams through the phone during an early September phone call. “They kept contradicting themselves. Then they go and say that John Sissybrod, or whatever the **** his name is, says T-Mac is not his kind of player. What kind of **** is that? Then he was saying some **** like he had cussed me out when we were out in L.A., which first of all never happened because he would never step to me like that. This whole thing is a joke.”





> “When I was here, we didn’t do anything,” he says. “Let’s make some trades, get some guys in here through free agency or something. I look at the team now and they look pretty decent. Of course the trade helped out both teams, but at the same time the team could have done stuff before. They got Steve Francis, they signed Turkoglu, they signed Stacy Augmon, I mean, come on, where was all this when I was there? All I wanted was some help.”


Obviously he's pissed off at Weisbrod and he doesn't really like Johnny Davis, but other than those two guys T-Mac seems to be okay with the rest of the organization. I still get the feeling that T-Mac didn't want to leave. He wanted us to make all of these bold moves which ironically we didn't make until he was gone. If we hadn't traded him our team would probably be something like this:

PG- Nelson, Lue
SG- McGrady, Bogans
SF- Hill, Turkoglu, Augmon
PF- Howard, Howard, Garrity
C- Battie, DeClercq

IR: Stevenson, Gaines, Bradley

Who knows what T-Mac wanted, but wouldn't this have been enough to keep him? I'm satisfied with our team right now but we'll always think about what could've been if T-Mac hadn't been dealt so quickly.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i agree with t-mac..i mean all we really needed with him was decent players and backups and we woulda been straight in the east


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I don't agree with McGrady at all, and I think, although Weisbrod was somewhat harsh, that he needs to grow up and move on. All McGrady is doing is being childish and bitter towards the Magic, when he really only has a problem with Weisbrod. I couldn't see us moving forward the way we did (or the way I believe we did, we'll see through the season) without trading McGrady. Call me crazy, but I think our team looks a lot more solid now without McGrady than it did with McGrady, and considering we could have still made the signings and trades we did during the summer.

If you ask me, McGrady sounds somewhat bitter towards the Magic because we've improved (at least on paper) as a franchise and it's because he was traded. Of course he has the right to vent his frustration about the Magic, but 2 months after he was traded? Also, Weisbrod took over as General Manager on March 12th, after the trading deadline. How can McGrady really expect Weisbrod to make the changes he did this summer before McGrady was traded? McGrady has no right to complain about Weisbrod's lack of changes before he was traded, when it was illegal for the GM to trade. Where is McGrady's logic? How can McGrady call Weisbrod "Sissybrod" and complain about the lack of help provided in the summer of 2003 when we had a completely different GM in 2004?

McGrady should move on, he has a new team and a new system to get use to, why does he continue to talk about his previous team. I don't see Francis, Mobley or Cato venting the way that McGrady is at the moment. Obviously McGrady didn't want to leave, but he's gone and he needs to grow up and stop being bitter about the team Weisbrod is creating. Just because Weisbrod didn't pamper McGrady doesn't mean that he's a bad GM, on the contrary I think it was the right move.

McGrady is losing all respect he once had (at least from me), and should just leave the matter alone and be happy that we traded him to a team that he chose. If Weisbrod really disliked him, he could have always traded him to a team like the Bulls! !


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think he has a right to be bitter. We made a bunch of horrible moves in the past offseasons but this offseason we signed Hedo and Augmon, we traded for a decent center in Battie and we made a trade for Nelson. Where was all of that when T-Mac was here? I don't agree with some of the things he's said but I think he's made it clear that his beef is with Weisbrod, and he's trying to leave the rest of the organization out of it, including us Magic fans.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> I think he has a right to be bitter. We made a bunch of horrible moves in the past offseasons but this offseason we signed Hedo and Augmon, we traded for a decent center in Battie and we made a trade for Nelson. Where was all of that when T-Mac was here? I don't agree with some of the things he's said but I think he's made it clear that his beef is with Weisbrod, and he's trying to leave the rest of the organization out of it, including us Magic fans.


If you believe he has a right to be bitter, why towards Weisbrod? It's not Weisbrod's fault that while he wasn't apart of the organization that Gabriel was running they didn't have any successful signings. I just don't understand the reasoning behind McGrady singling out Weisbrod, and being bitter over a lack of improvement while he was there when Weisbrod was either:
A. Not apart of the organization
B. Restricted by the trading deadline to make any moves
Of course, if McGrady was bitter over being traded it would be another thing, but when he mentions the lack of improvement he shouldn't be singling out Weisbrod but should direct it towards the management/owners that were in charge then. It just seems like illogical reasoning to me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Let him talk, let Weisbrod talk, I don't care. All that matters to me is what happens on the basketball court, simple as that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Orlando will be better than Houston this year and then Weisbrod will get the last laugh.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Let him talk, let Weisbrod talk, I don't care. All that matters to me is what happens on the basketball court, simple as that.


Exactly... Tmac doesnt give a ..... about the Orlando Magic. So I don't give a .. about T-mac and the rockets... I still enjoy watching him play but I don't really care about what he does anymore..

This weekend, I lost some respect.. At first when I saw that he called weisbrod a sissy...i was ok with it...but then pointing at the mutumbo jersey when he's on a jumbo tron...thats not nice to the fans..even if they boo you who cares..just suck it up and play it out when you come back..dont rub it in...

he also said the fans that boo him are greedy or something like that..

anyways..he's gone now and we have a team that can go far..thats all that matters...grant hill being healthy and doing 15/5/5 + francis + mobely+ dwight is a lot better than tmac+hill+okafor (to watch at lesast

we have a fast court dunks everywhere..etc..pardon my grammar..im about to fall asleep


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

houston now has the same problem that orlando had when tmac was there. freeagents didnt want to play with tmac. and especially not tmac AND gooden both hogging the ball. face it, people dont want to play with you tmac. you have a losing mentality and a me-first persona.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amazing how quickly fans turn on players when they leave. In this case, for the most part Tmac was forced out and they could have kept him easily if they wanted to. The fact that Tmac got booed is pretty crappy. The guy played his *** off for four years and carried a team that got increasingly less talented and less experienced each year and had a 10-14 million dollar penalty sitting on the bench. This isn't like Shaq when he just bolted to LA or the way the Penny situation ended up. It is pretty evident Weisbrod had every intention of dumping Tmac right off the bat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Orlando will be better than Houston this year and then Weisbrod will get the last laugh.


No they wont. You must be a hater if you think this.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How was he forced out? He *****ed all year. Im suprised the "poor little me" routine didnt drive you guys insane last year. All he did was ***** and moan. There were plenty of other ****ty teams whos best players didnt point his finger at everyone else. Its as much TMacs fault that the Magic sucked as it was anyone elses.

The guy realy needs to grow up. He'll always be talented, but after what he did to the Raptors and now the Magic, all but the most hardcore TMac fans wont respect the attitude that he carries around with him.

If Im Orlando, Im happy I dont have to deal with him crying about how they havnt built a championship team around him yet. They did the best they could for a team who had 2 max contracts, and one of those players might as well have not even stepped on the court once because of injury.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> How was he forced out? He *****ed all year. Im suprised the "poor little me" routine didnt drive you guys insane last year. All he did was ***** and moan. There were plenty of other ****ty teams whos best players didnt point his finger at everyone else. Its as much TMacs fault that the Magic sucked as it was anyone elses.


He didn't whine all year. You are greatly exaggerating that. There were a couple times during the 19-game losing streak including the retirement comment, but of course those were blown out of proportion. A couple of stupid comments don't define a person.

Don't you think it is odd that the 3 or 4 times that Tmac "*****ed" and "whined" about his teammates not playing hard that the team ended up playing better and winning games after each time. Maybe there was a problem with his teammates.



> The guy realy needs to grow up. He'll always be talented, but after what he did to the Raptors and now the Magic, all but the most hardcore TMac fans respect the attitude that he carries around with him.



What did he do to Toronto? Left in free agency? Aw, boo hoo. That is a player's right by contract and he looked to have a sweet deal in Orlando. It isn't like he pulled a Boozer. And he never did anything wrong in Orlando besides carrying sorry-as teams every year. And off the court, he did a lot of great things in the Orlando area. 

Just like Lakers fans who have all turned on the guy that got them 4 rings, we should realize what this guy did for us and cut him a break.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> No they wont. You must be a hater if you think this.


I can't tell if you're being serious or facetious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't tell if you're being serious or facetious.


R-Star is always serious.

*DEAD SERIOUS*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't whine all year. You are greatly exaggerating that. There were a couple times during the 19-game losing streak including the retirement comment, but of course those were blown out of proportion. A couple of stupid comments don't define a person.
> ...


From your Toronto comments alone its painfully aparant that your a fan who refuses to see reality with Tracey. He did nothing wrong with Toronto? I guess saying your going to resign and then bolting because you refuse to play second fiddle doesnt show character at all. 
TMacs on of the best players in the game, and I like him a hell of a lot better than Kobe, but his attitude makes him look like a punk alot of the times in my books.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> From your Toronto comments alone its painfully aparant that your a fan who refuses to see reality with Tracey. He did nothing wrong with Toronto? I guess saying your going to resign and then bolting because you refuse to play second fiddle doesnt show character at all.
> TMacs on of the best players in the game, and I like him a hell of a lot better than Kobe, but his attitude makes him look like a punk alot of the times in my books.



Well i've heard a lot of people say that, but not once have I ever seen anyone quote a real article/link of him saying that nor have I ever heard him say that.

It was probably much like the comments every big name free agent makes about his current team and every team he goes to visit.

If you can produce the comments, I'll believe them. But nobody who has ever brought that up has been able to.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> From your Toronto comments alone its painfully aparant that your a fan who refuses to see reality with Tracey. He did nothing wrong with Toronto? I guess saying your going to resign and then bolting because you refuse to play second fiddle doesnt show character at all.


Stop right there. You're wrong. He simply went to the team that he thought had the better chance of winning, and an area he wanted to play in. He had every intention of coming to Orlando and playing second fiddle to Grant Hill. We all know how that worked out.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop right there. You're wrong. He simply went to the team that he thought had the better chance of winning, and an area he wanted to play in. He had every intention of coming to Orlando and playing second fiddle to Grant Hill. We all know how that worked out.


Stop trying to cover up for him. Anyone who puts the tape in slow-mo can easily see TMac kick grant square in the ankle the day of their first interview.

I saw it, you saw it. No reason to keep on acting like it didnt happen.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop trying to cover up for him. Anyone who puts the tape in slow-mo can easily see TMac kick grant square in the ankle the day of their first interview.
> ...



Thanks for admitting I'm right.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop trying to cover up for him. Anyone who puts the tape in slow-mo can easily see TMac kick grant square in the ankle the day of their first interview.
> ...


:laugh: 

I've seen Tmac blamed for a lot of things, but this is the first time for that one. Good stuff!


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

First off, I really don't see the Magic being better than the Rockets this year. The Rockets have two bonafide superstars(and a couple good role players, yes ROLE players) whereas the Magic still have question marks. Will the coaches do a sufficient job at coaching and motivating their players? Will Francis return to All-Star form and most importantly, will Howard actually contribute? Yeah sure, he had some nice games this preseason, but haven't alot of guys had great pre-seasons then came up shooting blanks during the season? Gerald Wallace? Qyntel Woods? Countless other guys have put up monster numbers in the pre-season and then sucked in the regular season. Not to say I think Orlando will be bad, just not as good as Houston.


As for the comments T-Mac made, so what! Get off his back. A bunch of guys make stupid comments. He has every right to be mad at the Magic organization(I dont know about Sissybrod). He never got any talent around him. The most talented player that he got to play with his entire time there was possibly Drew Gooden. Then after he leaves, they at least sign a few good FA's. Pathetic. I'm not saying I advocate everything T-Mac is blabbering about, but he does have the right to voice his complaints.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> I'm not saying I advocate everything T-Mac is blabbering about, but he does have the right to voice his complaints.


And this folks, is something you wouldn't see him say had T-Mac stayed on the Magic. But he's on his team, so it's all good! :laugh:


----------

